# The Star Pub - Hillingdon - Nov13



## MrDan (Nov 24, 2013)

The Star Public House
November 2013


I've always wanted to check a derelict pub, and although this isn't the finest of examples, this has temporarily satisfied my needs 
It really is no surprise as to why some pubs haven't lasted when you look at this place. In fact, it's shocking to think it lasted as long as it did.
Upstairs at some point has been squatted but not currently, it's probably passed that stage to be honest. This pub is listed on an auctioneers 
website at the moment with a guide price of £600,000 with the note; 
_Buyers enter at their own risk. Please bring a torch._















































Interestingly, on Google streetview, it is possible to see the pub in it's current state and also whilst it was open to the public:









​


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 25, 2013)

Next door to the union offices too,great pics.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 25, 2013)

Great stuff, I regularly drink in a lot worse! 
Cracking photos, cheers for sharing!


----------



## smiler (Nov 25, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Great stuff, I regularly drink in a lot worse!
> Cracking photos, cheers for sharing!



Yeah,I liked it too, I had no idea you used my local Xb


----------



## MrDan (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks guys, unfortunately it was absolutely pitch black in here with all the windows fully boarded but I desperately wanted to get a pub under my belt!
Don't think the photos have come out too bad considering.
I thought it was quite cool how you can see it before and after on streetview just by taking a step forward :/


----------



## Sally13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice to see some derelict pub pics, but it's really sad that so many are going this way when they used to be such a great place to socialise and enjoyed by so many! I'm only 39, but I remember how pubs used to be when you could smoke inside and you could actually 'afford' to go out for a drink and meet up with your mates and have a good time!

I really don't like the way things are nowadays too much.  Hence the reason I love this site so much, we can all look at pictures of the past and 'the way things were' and temporarily forget about 'the way things are' today.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 15, 2014)

MrDan, theres afew more pubs that have become derelict around our way, 2 in the space of about 200ft of eachother!


----------



## scooby19730 (Feb 5, 2014)

I used to drink in this pub after football on a sunday. Would love to see some mose derelict pub photos.


----------

